

How many non-programmers on HN? - cognitvesystem


======
virken2015
There's at least one product manager that is trying to learn to code ;-)

------
PaulHoule
All of those non-technical cofounders who are looking for a technical
confounder, for one thing.

~~~
newpcnoaccount
Genius. They should be called "NoFounders".

"NoFounder seeks CoFounder".

